# Try To Force Update



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I tried to force an update on my R15-500 and it downloaded 10E8 again.

I tried to force an update on my R15-100 and it failed download. I tried twice and I get nothin on the progress bar and after awhile it says it failed and to reset the unit and try again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The release appears, to still be semi-limited on who can receive it or not.

As of late yesterday, they where still evaluating all the feedback on the latest versions


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> I tried to force an update on my R15-500 and it downloaded 10E8 again.
> 
> I tried to force an update on my R15-100 and it failed download. I tried twice and I get nothin on the progress bar and after awhile it says it failed and to reset the unit and try again.
> 
> Any ideas?


The same thing happen to me ,but i decied to try again and it it worked .


----------



## powersb (Sep 7, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> I tried to force an update on my R15-500 and it downloaded 10E8 again.
> 
> I tried to force an update on my R15-100 and it failed download. I tried twice and I get nothin on the progress bar and after awhile it says it failed and to reset the unit and try again.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have the same problem with my -100. Fails to download anything and progress bar sticks at 0%

My -300 just redownloads the current version.

I guess I'm glad someone else's -100 behaves like mine. I thought it might be unique to me and would have problems getting any downloads. I guess that could still be the case, but it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## evcomp (Nov 19, 2006)

My r15-100 downloads go through the whole cycle, but then still has the same SW version? Always says new software found when trying to force the download?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

evcomp said:


> My r15-100 downloads go through the whole cycle, but then still has the same SW version? Always says new software found when trying to force the download?


It will always say new software found even when it is downloading the same software version.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My 300 downloaded the new version with no trouble, but my 500 came back to the same s/w.

I haven't tried it on the 100.

The 300 is least-used and only has one coax run to it, for now, so not much testing going on.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Usually the forced downloads never go country wide and in over a year of using the R-15, never once here in NJ could I force an update before it went to a full country wide release.

I am expecting the update in 4-6 weeks like the per usual update rollout pattern in the past.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Usually the forced downloads never go country wide and in over a year of using the R-15, never once here in NJ could I force an update before it went to a full country wide release.
> I am expecting the update in 4-6 weeks like the per usual update rollout pattern in the past.


This update is different. For now it is going only to those who force it.

KY is usually in with NJ as to the timed updates, but if you have a 300 model and try to force it, you might get it like I did.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I forced both my -300 boxes and they both updated I really like the feel of this new version so far.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wish i could download it!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Not me. I am going to just wait for it.

The last time many months ago I started forcing updates a couple times a day for a week or two to get a new update my R-15 got so buggy I had to do a full wipe and reformat to fix whatever happened. Something must have happened during one of the forced downloads and even redownloading the software didnt fix it.


----------

